# Es geht wieder los...



## Beppo (27. März 2006)

Moin Moin,
nach 7 Monaten der Abwesenheit soll´s  nun wieder losgehen:
Wer hat am Samstag 08.04. um 13.45 uhr Zeit und Lust, mit mir, für bummelige 3 - 4,4 Std durch die HaBe´s zu fahren. Wetter ist mir völlig wurscht, gekniffen wird nicht. Von mir aus, auch mit anschließenden Kuchen und so´n food 
Treffpunkt, klar die Kärntner Hütte.

Auf gehts 

Gruß aus der Weserland-Klinik,
Beppo


----------



## vijoka (31. März 2006)

Hallo Karsten,
schön, dass Du wieder biken kannst 
War auch lange nicht im Gelände, also komme ich doch gern mit 
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th.S16 (31. März 2006)

Ahoi !

Ja , so´ne Runde in den Ha-Be´s könnt ich auch wieder sehr gut haben. 
Wenn dann noch der Guide aller Guides (Rabbit) das Zepter in die Hand nehmen würde, wäre das Bike-Wochenende gerettet.....

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## JanV (31. März 2006)

...und so antworten doch noch einige  Hatte den Thread schon gesehen (auch den Termin in LMB) aber ich plane nicht so gern so weit voraus.....ich melde mich nächste Woche nochmal!

Aber sehr gut dass hier wieder öfters Touren angekündigt werden  
Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (1. April 2006)

Hey Beppo!


Freut mich, dass du alles gut überstanden hast und wieder einsatzbreit bist!
Hab die Bilder noch gut vor Augen, aber das wollen wir schnell vergessen...

Leider bin ich nun gesundheitlich "out of order", sonst wäre ich gerne dabei. 
Aber spätestens im Frühsommer sollte ich auch wieder fit sein, dann komme ich auch wieder mit.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Marec (1. April 2006)

Schön das Du wieder dabei bist... 

heute ist mir Petrus aber ein bischen zu inkontinent... deshalb werde ich morgen einen Versuch starten...

Grüsse aus dem pissigen Harburg


----------



## Rabbit (1. April 2006)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann noch der Guide aller Guides (Rabbit) das Zepter in die Hand nehmen würde, wäre das Bike-Wochenende gerettet.....


Danke für die Blumen (das geht runter wie Öl) ,
aber das wird gar nicht nötig sein, kennt der Beppo doch auch jeden Stein in den HaBes beim Vornamen 

Karsten, schön zu hören daß Du wieder soweit auf dem Damm bist. 
Wie Du ja weißt ist mir das Wetter nicht so egal. Sollte es meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, so bin ich dabei. Mal sehen wie wir uns dann alle Konditionell zusammenfinden. Ich bin etwa so Fit wie ein Bowlingschuh 

Bis denne,
Harry


----------



## iglg (2. April 2006)

Wenn das Wetter....... dann gern.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## HH_Petra (4. April 2006)

Hi Biker,

neuer Versuch, war in der falschen Runde...
...Suche eine regelmäßige Touren-/Trainingsgruppe in den Harburger Bergen, die auch mal 'nicht so geübte Fahrer/innen' mitnehmen. Fahre noch nicht sooo lange MTB, und habe ehrlicherweise nicht so viel Trailerfahrung. Bin bisher viel Rennrad gefahren, da ist es leichter,mit Gruppen unterschiedlicher Stärke zu fahren, fährt man/frau halt mehr Windschatten , und die Straßen sind gut. Bei MTB fehlt mir jetzt mal die Erfahrung, wie solche Gruppen zusammen fahren, ob überhaupt ? Wäre schon schön, wenn ich nicht beim ersten Mal gleich zerstört bin, oder nach 10 Minuten alle weg sind  , dann besser ehrlich sagen...paßt nicht.


Liebe Bikergrüße

Petra

PS:nichts ist schlimmer, als ein Hemmschuh zu sein!


----------



## Rabbit (4. April 2006)

Hallo Petra,

keine Bange, bei uns bleibt in der Regel keiner auf der Strecke. Ich selbst bin lange nicht gefahren, wodurch meine Kondition derzeit wohl im Keller ist.
Ich zumindest fahre also noch hinter dir 
Auf unseren Touren gilt in der Regel das Motto: "Wir fahren gemeinsam los und kommen auch gemeinsam an!".


			
				HH_Petra schrieb:
			
		

> PS:nichts ist schlimmer, als ein Hemmschuh zu sein!


Darüber mache dir mal keine Sorgen, auch wenn Beppo die Tour mit MITTEL/MITTEL im LMB eingetragen hat, der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo! 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## HH_Petra (4. April 2006)

Hi Harry,

vielen Dank für Deine positive Antwort.Wenn es nicht schneit, werde ich mich der Gruppe anschließen ;-), letztlich kann ich ja nur durch üben besser werden.  


Liebe Bikergrüße
Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.h.g.g. (4. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin genau seit zwei Stunden Mitglied in diesem Forum und bin zufällig auf dieses Thems gestoßen!!!

Ich bin blutiger Anfänger in Sachen MTB im Norden!!!

Es wäre super nett, wenn mich jemand mit ein paar coolen Streckenvorschläge für den Bereich westlich von Hamburg (Pinneberg,Wedel,Elmshorn) versorgen könnte.

Mir fällt hier außer Elbdeich (Konditionstraining) nämlich nichts mehr ein!!!!

Ich will endlich wieder up und down, trails.....!!!

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## LaughingMoon (5. April 2006)

m.h.g.g. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin genau seit zwei Stunden Mitglied in diesem Forum und bin zufällig auf dieses Thems gestoßen!!!
> 
> ...



Ui, up and down in Schleswig-Holstein? Es gibt einen Grund warum man es das "Land der Horizonte" nennt. Die höchste Erhebung in Deiner Gegend sind die Holmer Sandberge (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holmer_Sandberge), mit etwa 24 m Höhe  

Und nun wieder On-Topic:
Wenn es nicht zufällig schneit oder mal wieder ein Tornado durch Harburg fegt bin ich am Samstag dabei.

Gruß und so
Alberto


----------



## Beppo (6. April 2006)

Moin Moin,
ich bin wieder im Lande und kann es kann es kaum abwarten... 
Ich gehe mal von 1A Wetter aus, von daher steht einer standesgemäßen Tour kaum etwas im Wege außer natürlich unbefahrbare Trails. Aber glücklicherweise kann man ja die Trails ja auch als Uphill nutzen und da ist man denn eh´ nicht so schnell 

Sodenn, bis dann. 
Beppo


----------



## OBRADY (6. April 2006)

Schade das ich aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht in den Genuß von " ist doch alles fahrbar" komme..

Bitte dringends um Wiederholung eines solchen Tourenaufrufs.Vielleicht in 2 Wochen!!!???

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und gutes Wetter...

Gruß
Anja


----------



## iglg (7. April 2006)

Evtl (wenn wir trotz Osterferien in Niedersachsen großen Zulauf haben) muss ich nun Samstag arbeiten.

Also nicht warten -wenn ich da bin, bin ich da, wenn nicht dann nicht ;-)

Dann viel Spaß

Fahrt vorsichtig


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (8. April 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich bin auch dabei. Freue mich auf eine lockere Ausfahrt.

Doris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunchild (8. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich werde auch dabei sein. Wird höchste Zeit mein neues Bike einzufahren.  
Bis später,

Christian


----------



## HH_Petra (9. April 2006)

Hi Biker,

ich war leider nicht dabei. Mein Bike ist in der Werkstatt, und scheint ein Geheimnis zu sein. Es gibt ein unangenehmes Knacken beim Fahren (was echt nervt), und bisher hat es keiner gefunden. Neuer Versuch am Montag, da mußte ich auf's Rennrad. Bei dem Wind am Samstag war das ein helle Freude ;-). Nun, ich versuche es das nächste dabei zu sein, hoffe, das die Werkstatt den Verursacher findet.

Liebe Bikergrüße
Petra


----------

